

Facebook asks to share "complete picture of the government requests we receive" - dude_abides
http://newsroom.fb.com/Fact-Check

======
o0-0o
This seems like a case of, 'easier to beg forgiveness than ask permission'.

------
grandalf
This suggests that the story about moles is true.

